# No threads with all bold / large / color fonts



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The website software automatically changes posts with all caps to lower case posts. That's great, it avoids the annoying posts with all caps plus the inevitable follow up posts complaining about it.

Can we get the same thing for people that insist on using bold, large font or color font posts? Those are all nice for playing with a post, giving emphasis, so on.... But they are annoying when somebody insists on making their entire post that way.

Can we get the forum software to ignore that too? Use the same algorithm that the all caps uses... just take away the formatting when somebody makes a post like that.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Not a bad idea. perhaps something that kicks in after so many consecutive characters, so as to still allow people to emphasize certain words. Of course, this might also affect people who bold certain parts of quotations to respond to (I do this occasionally). On the whole though, I agree. 16 point red bold in all caps is a bit much for a post.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can only think of one poster I have seen that uses all Green.. Mr Blunt....this has never bothered me in the least, it's like his trademark...what is wrong with a little individuality... love the options here.

Don't recall anyone using all *red*-which could assault the visual a little, I must admit.

My posts can come off like a darn rainbow at times, I like dressing them up .. but maybe this is annoying to others too....really.. got me questioning now. :scratchhead:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I like dark colors in posts but the lighter colors,like light green,hurt my eyes and make me skip the post.
Colors are fun and do give the poster a bit of a trademark but it would be great if they could keep the colors dark.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Galt does it. Very annoying *HABit.*


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

My eyes have trouble with the light green. I don't mind the darker colors, but honestly, anything that isn't the default black font just increases the odds that I'll skip it - a bit harder on the eyes. I use an iPhone most of the time so ease of reading is key.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Posters who default to this size ARE ANNOYING


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Posters who default to this size ARE ANNOYING


Makes me wonder as well, perhaps they drive?

If so are they safe on _the road_?


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> *Larry...maybe they are over 40 and need reading glasses...lol*
> OR maybe they want to make sure you see what they have to say?
> OR maybe they just like to piss you off? lol
> 
> I'm with you buddy!


Ctrl + or ctrl -upscroll


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

sh987 said:


> Ctrl + or ctrl -upscroll


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


That's just it, making your own posts larger doesn't do anything but make it look like you're a bantam rooster strutting around. 

If you need a larger font size to read, then you need my posts and everyone else to post large too.....

I do have a habit that if I need to quite somebody that does that by habit, I will make their quoted text size one

I can also make it a very hard to read color


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish we had a rainbow color choice.


But only for social.....I wouldn't use it in a serious thread to someone. There I always use plain old default font and size dictated by the TAM powers that be


----------

